# Horseradish Sauce



## lovetosmoke (Feb 21, 2007)

I found this recipe the other day and I thought I would share it.  It is really good as long as you like horseradish.  My wife and I just loved it.

1 cup mayonnaise  (I used Hellmann's)
1/2 cup prepared horseradish  
1 Tsp lemon juice
Salt and pepper to taste

If you want it hotter just add more horseradish.  Also watch what type of bowl that you use.


----------



## short one (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Lovestosmoke. Dad  grows and grinds his own horseradish. Always looking for a good way to use it. Will have to try this with some fresh ground, once the weather breaks and can dig some.   Steve


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 22, 2007)

If you like the diping sauce at Outback add a little ketsup to that recipe and you got it.


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 22, 2007)

Debi

Thank you I will have to try that.


----------



## ozark rt (Feb 22, 2007)

And to take Debi's sauce one step further, add a tsp. of worcestershire sauce and a tsp. of onion powder for a decent cocktail sauce for shrimp or mud bugs.


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Ozark RT I will try that.


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 25, 2007)

OK I guess I”m gonna have to be the idiot…what in gawds green earth is a mudbug (crawfish/clam)?


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL... but yes I think it is..... I'm still....LOL...crawfish that is


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a pic of them Mudbugs for ya Carl
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Hot, spicy and steaming from the pot


----------



## ozark rt (Feb 25, 2007)

Sory about that Carl. Yes indeed it is the southern delicacy called a crawfish unless you are from LA (meaning Lower Arkansas) then it becomes a crawdad. Never-the-less a rose is a rose...


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 26, 2007)

So then, what the heck is a langostino!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












thanx for the photo Roger!


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 26, 2007)

Carl -

My understanding is that langistino is a small rock lobster. It is supposed to taste similar to Maine Losbter. I can't say I am alergic to soft shelled fish.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 26, 2007)

Langostino is Spanish for Prawn...that is one definition...
Another one is a Shrimp-like shellfish
http://www.chicagofoodies.com/2006/0...tino_what.html
http://www.iseafood.geomerx.com/inde...&categoryID=61
Here are a couple of links that tell more....


----------

